# Ideas for Huron Clean Up?



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

The idea for a river clean up on the Huron has been kicked around and I'm wondering who would be interested and when you would like to do it? What sections of river should we focus on?

I would like to see if I can get my club involved. If anyone here belongs to a local club that would be interested in joining us that would be great.

Any other ideas or suggestions are encouraged.


----------



## Orret (Sep 7, 2001)

Ypsi,

I'd suggest contacting the Huron River Watershed Council. They have a large group of volunteers that sample the invertebrate communities in the upper Huron each year. Perhaps you could get some of them to join you or help organize a cleanup.


Orret


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

As I mentioned before, count me in.

I haven't been on the river in years, but I believe we should target the areas that need it the most. The last time down, there was some big time household trash below FR. (stoves, washing machines, refrigerators and a bunch of tires and such)


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm sure we should be able to recruit a number of people from this site. Count me in too. Local media involvement would really help, and would aid in gwetting dumpsters donated etc.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Thats something I'd like to participate in.

There's a yearly Rouge River clean-up that ends up removing truck loads of crap from that river. Don't know why the Huron couldn't get the same type of program.

I guess it comes down to leadership and sponsors, thats the hard part. The laborers (like me) shouldn't be hard to gather.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Not to undermine HRWC or any other river organization, but once a date is set, a couple of phone calls to our local TV stations and maybe Bob Bauer's Show, may get some funding for dumpsters/removal of the items.

What do you guys think? 

I was hoping to float it by now, but the ice hampered that attempt.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Sounds good.

Make it an official M-S outing for additional publicity for the web site?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Count me in.

Get some guys/gals in M-S gear out there.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll bring say 10 poeple.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Im in if time allows...


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I've made this a sticky.

Any ideas on when we want to do this?


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Okay, I'm in too.

Late spring after Steelhead fishing has tapered off makes sense to me.

I may be able to get a roll-off (or 2) for the trash, but we will need a place to put it. A couple utility trailers for transport from the river to the roll-off would be a good Idea.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Just like was posted earlier. The Huron Watershed Council sponsors clean-ups. I know because I did one last fall that was co-sponsored by my employer (Visteon).

We hit the French Landing area up to the next dam and with 50 others (there even was a EMU sorority involved) we must have hauled out at least 50 tires and 100 or so bags of trash. Why do people make this river such a dump.

Zob


----------



## mickfoo (Nov 14, 2001)

I would join in. Some of my favorite spots are pretty bad, it would be nice to have a combined effort, and take on some of the worst spots.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Depending on the schedule you can probably count me in, i know what i'm after. ALL those darn worm containers. There must have been thousands the last time i was there.

Jason


----------



## ag2053 (Feb 1, 2000)

Count me in too. I can get a double whammy, help the river and get my son to participate and understand the importance.


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

I'm with knockoff64, late spring is a good time. I plan on fishing it a whole lot this spring. We should do 2 outings, 1 steelhead fishing/ garbage scouting and the 2nd on the day of the clean up.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

If we need any xtra trucks and I still have mine, it will be available for use if needed.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I've already started the scouting.

So far 75 and Belleville below the tressle look like two spots that will need our attention. There is also a stretch below Rockwood that looks like a mini junkyard.

Any other spots that you guys can think of?


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

From Flatrock to Fort needs to be cleaned up for sure, but is too big for one clean up unless we get some serious help. We may have to do a few.


----------

